

This is why we are entrepreneurs. An awesome video. - shafqat
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=186

======
rabidsnail
This is the ideology that has been slowly and quietly ruining America and the
world. Innovation has nothing to do with entrepreneurs. Innovation happens
when craftsmen, not businessmen, find better ways of practicing their craft.
The people that built/are building the technologies that are radically
improving the lives of the public do so out of a drive to build. We don't need
more Carnegies, and we _certainly_ don't need more P.T. Barnums. We need
Benjamin Franklins.

~~~
chops
There's nothing ruinous about holding the entrepreneurial spirit on a
pedestal. It's the entrepreneurial spirit that drives innovation, whether it's
inside the R&D department of a massive corporation (one can still be
entrepreneurial while an employee - it was entrepreneurial ism that brought us
Gmail), or someone's basement, or a few friends in a loft on the east side of
Milwaukee.

That said, one cannot completely dismiss "business" as a skill. Management,
business direction, and market "intuition" are all skills, and when properly
used, they give the necessary direction to the true creators: engineers,
craftsmen, etc to allow them to excel.

What would Woz be without Jobs?

~~~
davidbnewquist
You're absolutely right, but I think rabidsnail was trying to say there's
currently a glut of business and marketing types.

~~~
brandnewlow
Isn't that always the problem? Too many managers, not enough creators?

------
jack7890
The message is a bit trite, but the production values are phenomenal.
Beautifully done video.

------
tdavis
You know, it has yet to occur to me that I might _not_ be able to do whatever
I want. I'm not even sure what that would feel like.

~~~
jdileo
Amen, tdavis!

Also, it is my hope that all those who have commented on "craftsman v.
entrepreneur" and the glut of "business types" have personally built companies
and met the challenges of payroll & bringing a product to market.....but I
really doubt thats the case.

------
davidbnewquist
"Change the world" is only part of the equation. But what drives the hacker
entrepreneur day to day? It's the adrenaline and focus supplied by the
promised emotional payoff of a completed mission. Any veteran of a website
launch knows what I'm talking about. This is why we're entrepreneurs, and it's
the subject of this humorous video.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgNyoxpENXc>

And no, it doesn't ask you to shell out any $$.

~~~
jimboyoungblood
dang, and I was hoping it would tell me who I could pay to become an empowered
entrepreneur...

------
anand
Grasshopper is a pretty cool service, had some clunky UI though. We use it at
BumpTop.com.

They mailed us some chocolate covered grasshoppers recently as a mktg
campaign, kinda crazy.

~~~
nopassrecover
Actual grasshoppers?!

------
jimboyoungblood
did anyone look at the company that produced this video?
<http://grasshopper.com/>

[http://blog.entrepreneur.com/2009/05/video-entrepreneurs-
can...](http://blog.entrepreneur.com/2009/05/video-entrepreneurs-can-change-
the-world.php)

they're trying to sell stuff to entrepreneurs (who've never heard of grand
central / google voice). Obviously this video is a cynical viral marketing
ploy... lame.

~~~
quizbiz
Aa marketing ploy with an underlying purpose of selling stuff isn't
necessarily lame. The video is good and does not mention them. This is a fair
mention and I love the idealism that it promotes.

There is no shame in the fact that great causes are sponsored.

~~~
jimboyoungblood
Um, did we watch the same video?

1) It ends with "See how Grasshopper empowers entrepreneurs to succeed" and
"grasshopper.com" bouncing up and down to call attention to itself.

2) What "causes" are sponsored?

I completely disagree with your statement that "a marketing ploy with an
underlying purpose of selling stuff isn't necessarily lame"- in general one
should run screaming away from anything that can be described as a "ploy" with
an "underlying purpose".

------
Mistone
marketing ploys aside, cool video, little dose of inspiration and while google
voice/grandcentral has been sitting idle for years this company as been out in
the market acquiring customers and making money, so more power to them.

------
thomanil
Sappy but uplifting video. I'm going to bookmark it and replay it when
motivation for my mISV starts flagging. :)

